# Two things about mice and diet.



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

What kind of food can help female mousespreduce more milk, and whats the best thing to make my mice pelts very shiny, what foods will help?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Linseed(UK)/flaxseed(US), scrambled eggs, mealworms, crickets, high-quality dog food...


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

mealworms and crickets?! i think my berber skink (lizard) is going to have to share his food!! :lol:


----------



## robinson (May 11, 2010)

scrambled eggs, mealworms, crickets is best food for make your mice pelts very shiny.
I think give clean water every day.Its very helpful for you.


----------

